
Shill Bidding on Namejet Exposed – $100m in Shill Bids - bhartzer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e17_FW7iitc
======
bhartzer
Apparently people are putting their domain names on NameJet.com and allegedly
bidding on their own domain name auctions.

~~~
simulant
It's the new nature of the internet, you can't trust no one.

------
simulant
Buy it now prices please!

